# My newest favorite vinaigrette!!



## aHobbs (Mar 28, 2009)

My new favorite vinaigrette is olive oil, tarragon vinegar, salt pepper! That tarragon vinegar is delicious!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 28, 2009)

not always easy to find, tarragon vinegar.  where do you shop?


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometimes you can find "different" vinegars, oils, etc. at stores such as TJ Maxx. That's where I buy champagne vinegar.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 29, 2009)

I almost always use white balsamic vinegar for a vinaigrette, but tried tarragon vinegar last night since I had some on hand - yep, it was good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2009)

aHobbs - thanks for the recommendation.  I always have tarragon vinegar on hand and use it in Green Goddess Dressing.  Why I never thought to use it in a straight vinaigrette is a myster!   I LOVE tarragon...again, thanks!  I bet you could do a version of German potato salad using it.


----------



## aHobbs (Apr 13, 2009)

mudbug said:


> not always easy to find, tarragon vinegar.  where do you shop?



I actually found my tarragon vinegar at Walmart


----------



## aHobbs (Apr 13, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> aHobbs - thanks for the recommendation.  I always have tarragon vinegar on hand and use it in Green Goddess Dressing.  Why I never thought to use it in a straight vinaigrette is a myster!   I LOVE tarragon...again, thanks!  I bet you could do a version of German potato salad using it.




Oh I like the German potato salad idea!!!


----------



## letscook (Apr 14, 2009)

if you can't find tarragon vinegar, you can always make it. 
take a bottle, 
put in some fresh tarragon ( dried I don't Know never tried it)
bring white vinegar to just a boil and pour into your bottle
let set week - or 2


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 14, 2009)

You can also make a somewhat milder more refined Tarragon Vinegar by using half white vinegar & half white wine.  But when I make this I do it in fairly small amounts & keep it refrigerated since the wine does cut the acidity of the vinegar quite a bit, & thus it's safer bacteria-wise to keep it in the fridge.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 14, 2009)

I often use tarragon mustard in my vinaigrette.  I love that tarragon flavor.


----------



## letscook (Apr 14, 2009)

Talking early about taragon vineagar made me think of a recipe that I have made in while, so I got it out to make tonight for dinner so here is it. I know it doesn't belong in this section but with the vinegar talk thought i post it here. I will also post it in the meat section. so I cover both area. this is really good and hope you Enjoy..

Kielbasa and Pasta
12 oz pc kielbasa 
1/2 cup water
1 1/2 cups macroni shells
6 slices of bacon cut up into small to medium peices
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
3 tbl sugar
2 tbl flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
3/4 cup water
1/4 cup Taragon Vineagar
2 tbl parsley

In skillet simmer sausage with 1/2 cup water for 20 min
Cook macaroni and drain.
Drain slice kielbasa and set aside.
In a large skillet cook bacon till almost done - add mushroom cook 2min more
Stir in sugar, flour S & P 
Add 3/4 cup water and the vinegar
cook and sir until thicken and bubbly.
Add kielbasa, macaroni, bacon & mushrooms.
Mix well and heat throughly
top with parsley


----------

